# Photo Tourny: Cityscapes



## speedyink

Damn it's hard to think of one we haven't done.  I don't think we've done this one yet...  

-----------------------------------------------------

Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 entry's (so there can be 10 after the original entry from the previous winner if the previous winner doesn't choose to enter there will only be 10 entry's) The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their picture. When we have 11 entries I will create a poll in the Off Topic section where members can vote.

New Rules:
- Absolutely no voting for your own photo.
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- Minor image adjustments can be made to the original image
(please play fair)

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Absolute max photo res is 1024x768

-----------------------------------------------------

Mine:

http://fc69.deviantart.com/fs32/i/2008/196/2/6/Vancouver_sunset_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## cohen

hhhmmm... hard topic, let me search my external hard drive  

WOW, i don't know where i got this from, but i found it towards the end of my huge search of *.jpg

So here we go 

http://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd353/cohen_computer/City.jpg


----------



## Punk

Hugely edited picture Vroom 

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/P4262725-2.jpg


----------



## speedyink

Punk said:


> Hugely edited picture Vroom



Were you referring to me?  I dunno, I figured HDR wouldn't count under major editing.

Btw, thats not really a cityscape picture, it's more city life


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Can't find a good pic, don't reserve my spot.


----------



## vroom_skies

Punk said:


> Hugely edited picture Vroom



Nice , do you have the original so I can see your definition of "hugely".

Here's mine, unless I find something better. This shot was taken before I was actually really into photography.






Bob


----------



## houseofbugs

cohen said:


> hhhmmm... hard topic, let me search my external hard drive
> 
> WOW, i don't know where i got this from, but i found it towards the end of my huge search of *.jpg
> 
> So here we go
> 
> http://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd353/cohen_computer/City.jpg



Fail much? Nice job STEALING VISTA'S BACKGROUND!!! Want proof? Here is a screen shot AND if you have Vista it is in their Black and White background sections.

You also may want to see this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright_infringement

do you think we wouldn't notice?...






#tryharder you noob.


----------



## houseofbugs

Here is my entry:

http://www.timothyhoogland.com/?q=gallery&g2_itemId=2024


----------



## cohen

houseofbugs said:


> Fail much? Nice job STEALING VISTA'S BACKGROUND!!! Want proof? Here is a screen shot AND if you have Vista it is in their Black and White background sections.
> 
> You also may want to see this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright_infringement
> 
> do you think we wouldn't notice?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #tryharder you noob.



lol, so that is where i got it , meh , it is editted, and i didn't put the colour in,


----------



## bass76

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/IMG_0725Medium.jpg


----------



## Punk

speedyink said:


> Were you referring to me?  I dunno, I figured HDR wouldn't count under major editing.
> 
> Btw, thats not really a cityscape picture, it's more city life





vroom_skies said:


> Nice , do you have the original so I can see your definition of "hugely".
> 
> 
> Bob



Sorry about that Vroom, I meant Speedy 

By hugely I mean the HDR editing, which involves multiple shots blabla which is to me a huge edit from what the first picture looks like... But whatever I'm not going and do not want to fight over that.


----------



## alexyu

I really hope this goes. I dont have anything else.
http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/7479/mare041ky8.jpg


----------



## houseofbugs

cohen said:


> lol, so that is where i got it , meh , it is editted, and i didn't put the colour in,



But you can obviously remember that you DIDN'T take this photo. Taking a shot like that would definitely be remembered. I remember pretty much every awesome picture I have taken. Please remove it unless you can enter things that are not your own work and if you can use other people's works then why even have a contest in the first place?


----------



## 4NGU$

hope there is space 
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_1267f.jpg


----------



## alexyu

If cohen's pic doesnt count, there's room for 4 more.


----------



## Kornowski

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/Canada/IMG_8422.jpg

Here's mine...


----------



## Calibretto

Does this count?:

http://pic.leech.it/i/ea18c/3d595e0europe2.png


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Here goes nothing...

http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn270/Ethan314159/100_2957.jpg


----------



## Calibretto

I like DC


----------



## houseofbugs

Calibretto said:


> Does this count?:
> 
> http://pic.leech.it/i/ea18c/3d595e0europe2.png



Post the original with the EXIF data if you really did take the pic.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Calibretto said:


> I like DC



lol, I live about an hour from any large city with a decent skyline, so I just used one from my senior class trip back in may.


----------



## Kornowski

houseofbugs said:


> Post the original with the EXIF data if you really did take the pic.



And you can prove he didn't take it, how?

Heh, Nice edit, too.



> "WTF is up with all these noobs claiming pictures that aren't theirs!???"



Gawd, what's up with all these noobs, accusing people of ripping pictures of the net. GTFO!


----------



## speedyink

Punk said:


> Sorry about that Vroom, I meant Speedy
> 
> By hugely I mean the HDR editing, which involves multiple shots blabla which is to me a huge edit from what the first picture looks like... But whatever I'm not going and do not want to fight over that.



Anyone else have a problem with using HDR photo's?  Is this a rule we should establish?  I didn't think it would really count as editing, as it's more of a technique than an edit.

2 Entries left

Callibretto, Do you have any other pictures, something more cityscape like and less city streets like?

And Houseofbugs, good job on the one picture (I didn't notice it at all), but your getting a little out of hand with the accusations now.


----------



## Calibretto

I don't know how much proof you want houseofbugs but here's the folder with all my photos from my trip to Europe along with the data of that particular photo.





speedyink: This better? If not, than I guess I can't enter 

http://pic.leech.it/i/6ee4b/80a3cdd41002589.jpg


----------



## speedyink

Yeah that works.

2 entries left


----------



## cudenver




----------



## vroom_skies

houseofbugs said:


> ............



Are you a member over on HF?


----------



## speedyink

cudenver said:


> ...



Alright, I have to question this one cause it looks so much like an advertisement for denver


----------



## houseofbugs

vroom_skies said:


> Are you a member over on HF?



Yeah why?


----------



## houseofbugs

Calibretto said:


> I don't know how much proof you want houseofbugs but here's the folder with all my photos from my trip to Europe along with the data of that particular photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......



Yeah I believe ya now. I just wanted to be sure because there are a lot of noobs on here that like to steal images.


----------



## vroom_skies

houseofbugs said:


> Yeah why?



Ah. Would it happen to be "PS-RagE" or just "houseofbugs" 

It's nice to see faces from other places around here.

Bob


----------



## TFT

Calibretto, you have nothing to prove with members that have known you for some time and certainly not to a 40 year old noob who shouts first and thinks later.


----------



## Calibretto

TFT said:


> Calibretto, you have nothing to prove with members that have known you for some time and certainly not to a 40 year old noob who shouts first and thinks later.



I know  but I like to prove myself


----------



## Punk

speedyink said:


> Anyone else have a problem with using HDR photo's?  Is this a rule we should establish?  I didn't think it would really count as editing, as it's more of a technique than an edit.
> 
> 2 Entries left
> 
> Callibretto, Do you have any other pictures, something more cityscape like and less city streets like?
> 
> And Houseofbugs, good job on the one picture (I didn't notice it at all), but your getting a little out of hand with the accusations now.




If no one else minds it's alright with me, I'm not going to be the only one to complain.


houseofbugs said:


> Yeah I believe ya now. I just wanted to be sure because there are a lot of noobs on here that like to steal images.


Please stop with this BS! The only noob stealing pictures is ***** and we know him very well, he's been spamming the forum for a while now.


----------



## Ramodkk

Cohen, why would you post a pic that you didn't take? Don't act like you don't know better. Actually just for doing that, here's your portion of:

http://www.computerforum.com/131062-fail-thread-8.html

Second, Speedy, what's your definition of "cityscape"? because you accepted Calibreto's picture but you didn't accept Punk's which are relatively similar. 

Also, in my opinion, HDR's are ok to use since (I agree with Speedy) it's all about technique and not just one button edit and bam!

That's my verdict!  Lol like it means something...


----------



## alexyu

Is this tourny full or my math knowledge is low?


----------



## speedyink

ramodkk said:


> Second, Speedy, what's your definition of "cityscape"? because you accepted Calibreto's picture but you didn't accept Punk's which are relatively similar.



A photo featuring a vast, city setting.  Pretty much type cityscape in google and thats the sorta thing I want to see.  Theres a couple pictures on here that could reflect the topic more, but I don't really want to make a mass recall in photos.  My logic on this one is Calibretto's was taken at street level of a single street, whereas Punk's looks as though it *could* be considered as a city scape.  I'm gonna look at all the pictures again and make a better judgement though...


----------



## speedyink

alexyu said:


> Is this tourny full or my math knowledge is low?



Unless Cudenver can prove he took that picture theres 1 spot remaining.

Do you have any other pictures that would be more fitting Vroom?  If not I'll let this one slide


----------



## cudenver

> Alright, I have to question this one cause it looks so much like an advertisement for denver



Proof 
Here is your proof. 
Its mine


http://www.fotolia.com/id/1363779
http://www.computerforum.com/29533-post-your-unedited-pictures-205.html#post1038931
and more proof





Check out the File size.

Do u think that I am so stupid as to post someones work, and violate copy protection. I am a photography student, and that is serous stuff, you can loose your job,

I hate it when this stuff happens.


----------



## Ramodkk

speedyink said:


> A photo featuring a vast, city setting.  Pretty much type cityscape in google and thats the sorta thing I want to see.  Theres a couple pictures on here that could reflect the topic more, but I don't really want to make a mass recall in photos.  My logic on this one is Calibretto's was taken at street level of a single street, whereas Punk's looks as though it *could* be considered as a city scape.  I'm gonna look at all the pictures again and make a better judgement though...



Alright, just getting things straight man, not trying to be an ass or anything. 

we are all asses already  j/k


----------



## vroom_skies

cudenver said:


> Do u think that I am so stupid as to post someones work, and violate copy protection. I am a photography student, and that is serous stuff, you can loose your job,
> 
> I hate it when this stuff happens.



I honestly don't understand why people get offended at stuff like this. 
You do know why they asks that right?
They ask it because it's a really nice and 'professional' looking photo... that they don't think you can take lol. 
Take it as a compliment, because essentially that's what it is.


Speedy- I can scrounge around for another one. Maybe I've got something else in my obsessively large collection.

Bob


----------



## cudenver

LOL
No problem ! just wastes my time, doing the extra work.


----------



## vroom_skies

Mmmh, that is true.


----------



## speedyink

cudenver said:


> Proof
> Here is your proof.
> Its mine
> 
> Check out the File size.
> 
> Do u think that I am so stupid as to post someones work, and violate copy protection. I am a photography student, and that is serous stuff, you can loose your job,
> 
> I hate it when this stuff happens.



Ok, ok, no need to get uptight about it.  Just with the "Denver, Colorado" at the bottom it looks like an Ad for Denver or something.  Like Vroom said, take it as a compliment, the photo looks professional.

And Vroom, I'm Speedy, not Ben


----------



## vroom_skies

speedyink said:


> And Vroom, I'm Speedy, not Ben



Mmmh, that is also true


----------



## TFT

Basically your'e all so damn good its unbelievable  I didn't enter this one because mine is just not up to the standard (yet)


----------



## speedyink

TFT said:


> Basically your'e all so damn good its unbelievable  I didn't enter this one because mine is just not up to the standard (yet)



Lol, it does pose as a problem.  Honestly I never really thought about it until this tourny


----------



## speedyink

Ok Vroom, you have 20 minutes to change your photo.  I wanna get this thing up before I go home from work


----------



## 4NGU$

cudenver said:


> Do u think that I am so stupid as to post someones work, and violate copy protection. I am a photography student, and that is serous stuff, you can loose your job,
> 
> I hate it when this stuff happens.



Photography student high five !!! 

what level you at ?

i agree it is irritating when people think you would do this, but vroom is also right its sort of a compliment


----------



## diduknowthat




----------



## vroom_skies

speedyink said:


> Ok Vroom, you have 20 minutes to change your photo.  I wanna get this thing up before I go home from work



Eeek!
If you don't think that one fits go on without me. I didn't have much else since I haven't been to a good city location in awhile.

I'll leave it up to you,
Bob


----------



## speedyink

Dammit, you can't just make it easy on me?

Fine, let me think...


----------



## speedyink

Alright, after many hours of consideration, I'm gonna have to leave you out of this one Vroom.  I know you've almost been in every one of these, but I really don't think it fits as a cityscape.  So your spot goes to diduknowthat.

I shall post it now


----------



## captain_ouzo

always knew that cities would cause problems !!LOL ...What an emotive theme this has turned out to be !...glad i live in a grass hut and only use my Box Brownie to take pics of the local dinosaurs .....lmao...can`t wait for the next theme ...SCRAPPPPPPP


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Eeek!
> If you don't think that one fits go on without me. I didn't have much else since I haven't been to a good city location in awhile.
> 
> I'll leave it up to you,
> Bob





speedyink said:


> Alright, after many hours of consideration, I'm gonna have to leave you out of this one Vroom.  I know you've almost been in every one of these, but I really don't think it fits as a cityscape.  So your spot goes to diduknowthat.
> 
> I shall post it now



Don't take it too hard vroom, I didn't get involved in this one either  I posted a picture this morning but for some reason photobucket resizing wasn't cooperating so it was ridiculously large. Seeing as I was in a crunch for time I just said "aw screw it" and deleted my post. I woulda lost anyways  (Or won for the 4th time in a row  )


----------



## vroom_skies

speedyink said:


> Alright, after many hours of consideration, I'm gonna have to leave you out of this one Vroom.  I know you've almost been in every one of these, but I really don't think it fits as a cityscape.  So your spot goes to diduknowthat.
> 
> I shall post it now



Ha, sorry for the tough decision. 



Ben said:


> Don't take it too hard vroom, I didn't get involved in this one either  I posted a picture this morning but for some reason photobucket resizing wasn't cooperating so it was ridiculously large. Seeing as I was in a crunch for time I just said "aw screw it" and deleted my post. I woulda lost anyways  (Or won for the 4th time in a row  )



Mmmh, indeed. What I always forget is who is voting. I look at stuff in a artistic/ photographers point of view. So I'm looking to see if the shot is technically accurate and if it just works well as a photo etc. When most people here just vote based upon a shot that looks cool or has some connection with them, which obviously is expected.

So here I am posting B&W's that most people probably think are out right boring lol 

Bob


----------



## Vizy

vroom_skies said:


> Ha, sorry for the tough decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmh, indeed. What I always forget is who is voting. I look at stuff in a artistic/ photographers point of view. So I'm looking to see if the shot is technically accurate and if it just works well as a photo etc. When most people here just vote based upon a shot that looks cool or has some connection with them, which obviously is expected.
> 
> So here I am posting B&W's that most people probably think are out right boring lol
> 
> Bob




Damn dude. I was eating a bowl of cookies and cream while surfing the forum. If your B&W pic was on...i would've voted.


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Mmmh, indeed. What I always forget is who is voting. I look at stuff in a artistic/ photographers point of view. So I'm looking to see if the shot is technically accurate and if it just works well as a photo etc. When most people here just vote based upon a shot that looks cool or has some connection with them, which obviously is expected.
> 
> So here I am posting B&W's that most people probably think are out right boring lol
> 
> Bob



I do agree. A lot of the voting is definitely...different, compared to a normal photographers point of view. It might be just me, but I have definitely noticed a voting style similarity (if that makes any sense) between a few of us.


----------



## speedyink

vroom_skies said:


> So here I am posting B&W's that most people probably think are out right boring lol
> 
> Bob



Don't get me wrong, that's definately a well composed shot, just the fact that it was one building when cityscapes are usually..well, lots of buildings


----------



## Ramodkk

Ben said:


> I have definitely noticed a voting style similarity (if that makes any sense) between a few of us.



Well you got that right, there's one trend that never changes. Cohen always votes for OMEGA no matter what.


----------



## Calibretto

ramodkk said:


> Well you got that right, there's one trend that never changes. Cohen always votes for OMEGA no matter what.



and I've noticed that Kobaj votes for me. Could be a coincidence but I doubt that  I guess he likes me a lot


----------



## Ramodkk

Hehe you are _too_ cool!


----------



## TFT

I've noticed a trend as well, nobody votes for me 
My pics are appreciated by a certain few, unfortunately none of them are members


----------



## vroom_skies

Vizy93 said:


> Damn dude. I was eating a bowl of cookies and cream while surfing the forum. If your B&W pic was on...i would've voted.



Ha, woot woot!



speedyink said:


> Don't get me wrong, that's definitely a well composed shot, just the fact that it was one building when cityscapes are usually..well, lots of buildings



O, I wasn't comment on not using my shot (frankly I'm not proud of that shot at all )... I  was merely remarking upon the paradox of asking a masked man who he is... or not lol (best movie ever).

It's just how I view photos and how most people view them differently.

Bob


----------



## kobaj

Calibretto said:


> and I've noticed that Kobaj votes for me. Could be a coincidence but I doubt that  I guess he likes me a lot



>.>

<.<

Pulling Calibretto from his seat by the shirt collar into a dark room, I throw him in the corner chair. A single 65 watt bulb pierces into his eyes while I cry "Who is your source, I demand an answer!"

Ok yeah, I vote like this,
1.Pictures I like
2.Friends
3.Members of CF clan


(I should totally make my posts into stories more often).


----------



## Calibretto

hahaha that was epic Jake


----------



## Punk

ramodkk said:


> Well you got that right, there's one trend that never changes. Cohen always votes for OMEGA no matter what.



That's because Omega received a 5000$ gift certificate not long ago


----------



## cohen

ramodkk said:


> Well you got that right, there's one trend that never changes. Cohen always votes for OMEGA no matter what.





Punk said:


> That's because Omega received a 5000$ gift certificate not long ago



Yep, he is a good guy has some nice gear and a takes very nice pictures.

I guess he must be busy, cause i haven't seen him on lately.

I've seen him pop on myspace every now and then but not on here...


----------

